
Is High Quality Software Worth the Cost? - digitallogic
https://martinfowler.com/articles/is-quality-worth-cost.html
======
AnimalMuppet
To me, the most interesting thing was that quality was slower over a period of
weeks, but faster over a period of months. I mean, I think that most people
get the idea that low-quality code slows you down in the long run, but "the
long run" is closer than most of us thought.

------
digitallogic
tldr - Yes, because low quality software slows down feature development over
time.

